# PC Problem



## DerKabelsalat (3. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

wenn ich zocke geht nach ca. 1/2 stunden mein bildschirm aus mir der nachricht HDMI kein signal. dann muss ich immer meinen pc neustarten damit alles wieder läuft. bisher ist das problem bei cs:go und assetto corsa aufgetreten. 
mein pc beherbergt: 
gigabyte gtx 970 g1
i5-4670k
asrock z87 pro 4
thermaltake hamburg 530w

vllt liegt es ja am netzteil aber bisher lief ja alles noch gut


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (3. April 2015)

Hi DerKabelsalat,
dein Netzteil scheint meiner Meinung: "Die Dauer Belastung von 1/2 Stunden nicht mehr oder unzureichend zu schaffen und deshalb sich bedingt einer Überlastung auszuschalten". Außerdem ist das Netzteil technisch veraltet und sollte deiner guten Hardware zu liebe ausgetauscht werden, was könntest du den maximal für ein neues Netzteil ausgeben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das Humbug keine Glanzleistung, wie alt ist das Ding? Was ist als Herberge für den PC zuständig und wie sieht es mit der Belüftung aus? Temperasturen in Ordnung?


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

Das Thermaltake solltest du austauschen. 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/antec-truepower...07700-2-0761345-07701-9-a1035122.html?hloc=de

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das Humbug keine Glanzleistung, wie alt ist das Ding?



Keine Glanzleistung ist untertrieben. Das Ding ist der reinste Schrott, sowohl Absicherungs- als auch Bestückungstechnisch:
Gruppenregulierte Plattform die nicht mal bei über 900W Belastung abschaltet. Erst bei 1000W schaltet es ab, aber auch nur weil die 3.3V Leitung gegen 2V läuft und da die UVP (Ja richtig. Weder OVP auf der 5V noch UVP oder OCP auf der 12V Leitung. Wie auch, wenn auf 12V keine OCP vorhanden ist ) greift. Die 5V war dabei natürlich irgendwo über 6, fast schon 7V und die 12V Leitung irgendwo unter 9V, begleitet von Ripplewerten aus der Hölle 
Dazu ist der Lüfter Schrott und die Bestückung besteht aus Aishi, CapXon, JunFus und wenigen Taepos. Ausnahme ist der Marketingprimärcap von Panasonic. Das Teil hat nicht umsonst den Spitznamen Thermalcrap Humbug 
Das Teil sollte definitiv schnellstens getauscht werden. Zu deiner eigenen und der Sicherheit der Hardware.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Ich dachte es nennt man Thermaldreck, ich wollte es nicht so hart umschreiben da man doch öfters meine Wörter auf die Goldwaage legt. Ich glaube das Teil war sogar die Zündspüle für den Wright Doppeldecker


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich dachte es nennt man Thermaldreck, ich wollte es nicht so hart umschreiben da man doch öfters meine Wörter auf die Goldwaage legt. Ich glaube das Teil war sogar die Zündspüle für den Wright Doppeldecker



Wenn man schon das Netzteil anzweifelt, sollte man auch Fakten bringen ansonsten sind's nur Behauptungen und Fakten kann man nicht auf die Goldwaage legen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Wirklich nachlesen will kaum einer und meine Bezeichnung sagt ja auch schon das es nur Katzengold ist und weitere Worte erspare ich mir mal da es eher in Richtung PN abzielen würde


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. April 2015)

https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html

günstig und viel besser  als das Thermal...


----------



## DerKabelsalat (4. April 2015)

Also das netzteil is schrott und ich denke auch da liegt das problem denn die GPU und CPU werden nicht wärmer  als 65°C. welches netzteil würdet ihr nehmen ich will nicht viel geld ausgeben


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. April 2015)

Schau dich mal hier um, da ist für jede Preisklasse was dabei: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...1060-netzteilliste-ubersicht-2011-2014-a.html

Und btw. Am Netzteil sparen ist am falschen Ende sparen ... Schließlich hängen alle teuren Komponenten von der Energiezentrale ab. Wenn die draufgeht reißt sie oft den Rest mit in den Abgrund.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (5. April 2015)

Du hast doch bestimmt einen Freund oder Kumpel der dir mal ein Netzteil leihen kann 
um zu testen ob es das Netzteil ist! ! Std Volllast laufen lassen und weist bescheid.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. April 2015)

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Netzteil vom Kumpel nicht genauso eine Lusche ist


----------

